# Ford 5000 Simms Pump overhaul or pump needed.



## damengineer (Dec 22, 2018)

purchased Ford 5000 Industrial with simms Pump P4852/2 or P4862/2 Pump has rust and crud in pump. Former municipal tractor. I have rebuilt a few CAV pumps but never a Simms. Don't know much about the condition of the tractor so don't want to spend a bunch on a pump when the tractor may have to be junked. Can a CAV pump be installed on these older tractors? Ser# C334794. I have a 4cyl CAV pump that might be rebuilt. I have the seal kit for the Simms pump and in process of removing it and the injectors. 

Would like to contact PumpguySC as he has posted some help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum damingineer. Thepumpguy will be the guy to look for here!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Here I is.. {Stymie..little rascals}
I've never heard of putting a CAV DPA inplace of a Simms.
U can click on my screen name & send me a pvt msg.
OH wait.. I'll have to do it.. I don't think u have enough posts to "bother" a member, Lol


----------



## damengineer (Dec 22, 2018)

Thak you I will be loooking for his response.


----------



## damengineer (Dec 22, 2018)

Looksa like I need to post again to be approved for links.......


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Just post "Test" to a few threads & it'll get your count up inorder to use all the functions.


----------



## sam$0$ (Aug 28, 2019)

Test. Test. Test. Thanks.


----------

